# Hascodes work on the Droid3 camera, possible port to droid x?



## ccsoccer03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Source: http://hash-of-codes...ver-camera.html

*This is Hashcodes blog site and work, and I am not affiliated with him in anyway. I am simply spreading information I read.*​


> * Hashcode vs. the ICS ION driver (camera)*
> 
> I know many of you are wondering: "How is the ICS camera coming?"
> 
> ...


My question is... I know that we can use the apk of the bionic and droid 3 on our "Stock" Blur apps. I figure the drivers and code/modules can be rewritten to work for the droid x also if hash gets this working, He also seems to have most of the bugs worked out of the rom, so I'm sure he'd be willing to share anything that would be helpful to the development of First Encounter's Rom. Just thought I'd throw my 2 cents out there.


----------

